# brand new AR 10 and AR15, bushmasters



## bigpapacow (Nov 15, 2007)

*Sold*

Bushmaster MOE magpul XM15 carbine 5.56/.223. $750

This comes with all paperwork from factory and includes all the standard accessories.

Looking to sell locally in Utah as I have never shipped a gun and am unfamiliar with the process and laws around it. If you want it shipped I will have to study up on the process first.

Let me know if you have questions.


----------



## bigpapacow (Nov 15, 2007)

Price drop on 5.56 to $750...


----------



## bigpapacow (Nov 15, 2007)

Ar15 price drop to $700 local pickup, will ship to FFL for $700 plus actual shipping cost as well


----------



## bigpapacow (Nov 15, 2007)

Sold


----------

